# Hidden XP Theme



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2008)

Royale Noir: secret XP theme uncovered (download) - istartedsomething

Says it all. And it's Microsoft stock, so it's no drain on resources. Looks great, IMO. Using it now. Matches up with SS.org as well.


----------



## Vegetta (May 5, 2008)

Nice Find Boober


Ill have to try it


----------



## sakeido (May 5, 2008)

wow I've been looking for something like this without having to get windowblinds for soooo long! awesome!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 5, 2008)

that does look nice, btw the zune theme is also nice, it's black with orange instead of midnight blue like this one http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=75078


----------



## BigM555 (May 5, 2008)

Cool! 

Thanks TDW!


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 5, 2008)

Thank you!

Something that doesn't look as bright as the blue theme, or as dull as the grey or green themes


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2008)

[action=Chris]installs it [/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2008)

You'd be amazed at the shit you can discover when you fuck your computer up and have to reinstall everything 5 times in a row.


----------



## TimSE (May 5, 2008)

niiiice


----------



## noodles (May 5, 2008)

Wow, this looks much better.


----------



## Desecrated (May 5, 2008)

Thats cool.


----------



## Kotex (May 5, 2008)

Nice find man. Looks great


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 5, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that does look nice, btw the zune theme is also nice, it's black with orange instead of midnight blue like this one http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=75078



 You're my favourite.

This theme rocks, thanks for bringing it to my attention...and my desktop!


----------



## Groff (May 5, 2008)

Wow! Looks good.


----------



## Ken (May 5, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Scott (May 5, 2008)

This would be awesome if I didn't install Ubuntu and (accidentally) delete XP and all my data.


----------



## Regor (May 5, 2008)

WTF am I doing wrong?

It doesn't work for me?? WinXP MCE.... hmm...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2008)

Regor said:


> WTF am I doing wrong?
> 
> It doesn't work for me?? WinXP MCE.... hmm...



From the website...

_If you already have Royale installed, youll need to remove it as both of these skins share the same name._

My guess? You have Media Center, which uses Royale by default.


----------



## Ken (May 5, 2008)

Scott said:


> This would be awesome if I didn't install Ubuntu and (accidentally) delete XP and all my data.



Don't worry, the website clearly states that you must be right-handed or it won't work.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Regor (May 5, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> From the website...
> 
> _If you already have Royale installed, youll need to remove it as both of these skins share the same name._
> 
> My guess? You have Media Center, which uses Royale by default.



Umm... doesn't have "Royale" anywhere... mine has something called "Energy Blue"


And how the hell do I uninstall it?


----------



## Scott (May 5, 2008)

Ken said:


> Don't worry, the website clearly states that you must be right-handed or it won't work.



Hey, Ken?








































































































Shut up!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2008)

1. Navigate here - _C:\windows\resources\themes_
2. Unzip, copy and paste, whatever, the _royale noir_ file to that folder.
3. Open it up, click on the _luna_ file.
4. Display Properties opens up. Under color scheme, select "Royale Noir"

Energy Blue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Try that shit first.


----------



## Lucky Seven (May 5, 2008)

This is awesome, thanks!


----------



## Ken (May 5, 2008)

Scott said:


> Hey, Ken?
> 
> 
> Shut up!



Noted.


----------



## Regor (May 5, 2008)

Ok, I have Stardock installed on my computer, and I think its fucking with my ability to install it.


What 'program' is supposed ot open the 'luna' file?


----------



## Drew (May 5, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2008)

The luna file? It should open up right to the display propeties window when you click it. It's not really a program, per se, but more a windows system file for graphical elements like themes.


----------



## Regor (May 5, 2008)

Would you mind going into folder options and looking up what it says opens '.msstyles' types? Thanks.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2008)

Windows Shell Common dll.

What is a Windows DLL file

See, it's not a separate program, but a Windows system file. Just double click it. Does Display Properties open up?


----------



## Regor (May 5, 2008)

No, it opened with Stardock... so I deleted the .msstyles entry in folder options/file types and then it asked for a program to open it with. So I just went back to file types and recreated the .msstyles extension and then choose 'Windows Visual Style File' and it worked just fine. Thanks bro (You can delete all this banter between us, so it doesn't clog up the thread)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2008)

Stardock was the issue then. Seems like it took over control of MS Themes, and I'm betting lots of visual elements.

Banter can stay though, as it could be helpful for others.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 5, 2008)

Neat! This could be a nice alternative to my Zune theme next time I get bored of Alien GUIse.


----------



## Regor (May 5, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Stardock was the issue then. Seems like it took over control of MS Themes, and I'm betting lots of visual elements.
> 
> Banter can stay though, as it could be helpful for others.



Oh Stardock was absolutely the issue. The problem was that Stardock was opening the file... not 'Windows'. I knew that from the beginning. The problem was I didn't know 'what' in windows was supposed to open the file.

Thanks for the help.

And it looks awesome (except for the start button turning green)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2008)

I wasn't uber keen on that at first, but then, almost everything on my system is black/grey, and uses green psuedo LEDs, just like most of my guitar rig (or red... same on my system.) All good here.

Glad you got it working.


----------



## Kotex (May 6, 2008)

When I start my 'puter back up, the hidden XP theme isn't on anymore? Did I do something wrong? To get it back all I have to do it go back and click on "luna.msstyles" again.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 6, 2008)

Cool! None more black!


----------



## Drew (May 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that does look nice, btw the zune theme is also nice, it's black with orange instead of midnight blue like this one http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=75078



Screenshots? I don't want to go through the hassle of installing it just to see if I like it.


----------



## noodles (May 6, 2008)

Regor said:


> And it looks awesome (except for the start button turning green)



I want to make that go away so bad...


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 6, 2008)

Drew said:


> Screenshots? I don't want to go through the hassle of installing it just to see if I like it.


it's literally the same but with the colour differences I mentioned: http://zuneinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/Zune-Theme1.jpg lol, the buttons on the titlebar are orange when the window is active.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that does look nice, btw the zune theme is also nice, it's black with orange instead of midnight blue like this one http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=75078



That's great man! Thanks.


----------



## Snorelax (May 6, 2008)

Woot! New theme!
I've been using windowblinds with the vista theme for too long.


----------



## Azyiu (May 6, 2008)

Nice find! 

Has anyone noticed the person signed in on one of the test screens is named LONG Zheng... hmm, I wonder if he has a cousin not named Zheng, rather WANG   ...ok, I know it is cheap...


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 7, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Michael (May 7, 2008)

That looks awesome. I wish I had XP on my laptop. : /


----------



## djpharoah (May 8, 2008)

Nice find Boober. I was using the Royale theme from windows xp media but this is just soo much better.


----------



## Kotex (May 8, 2008)

Kotex said:


> When I start my 'puter back up, the hidden XP theme isn't on anymore? Did I do something wrong? To get it back all I have to do it go back and click on "luna.msstyles" again.



Anybody got any ideas on this or is this just the nature of the beast?


----------



## TomAwesome (May 8, 2008)

I haven't had any trouble with it. I loaded it up, and it worked fine. Did you move everything to the appropriate directory?


----------



## Kotex (May 8, 2008)

Yep yep.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 8, 2008)




----------



## irg7620 (May 8, 2008)

i like this theme as well. this theme will actually be better for your system since it is easier to display darker colors than lighter colors.


----------



## JBroll (May 8, 2008)

This, plus the Aquatint Black Gloss theme for Firefox if you use that (sorry, Chris, can't stand Maxthon enough to try fucking with it...), actually makes it look like some decent level of planning went into the environment... seems strangely un-Windows.

Jeff


----------



## TomAwesome (May 8, 2008)

JBroll said:


> This, plus the Aquatint Black Gloss theme for Firefox if you use that (sorry, Chris, can't stand Maxthon enough to try fucking with it...), actually makes it look like some decent level of planning went into the environment... seems strangely un-Windows.
> 
> Jeff



Yeah, that's actually the Firefox theme I'm using right now for that very reason.


----------



## halsinden (May 9, 2008)

JBroll said:


> This, plus the Aquatint Black Gloss theme for Firefox if you use that (sorry, Chris, can't stand Maxthon enough to try fucking with it...), actually makes it look like some decent level of planning went into the environment... seems strangely un-Windows.
> 
> Jeff



how do i get that theme? can't even work out how to view the options for it!

also, does anyone else have the problem with this royale noir theme resetting to a shite early version of a windows theme once you log back on after turning off?

H


----------



## Lozek (May 9, 2008)

Circumnavigating my work networks oppressive control regime and working in sexy black FTW!!!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 9, 2008)

halsinden said:


> how do i get that theme? can't even work out how to view the options for it!
> 
> also, does anyone else have the problem with this royale noir theme resetting to a shite early version of a windows theme once you log back on after turning off?
> 
> H


I think it's something telling you you are not black enough to deserve it.


----------



## halsinden (May 9, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I think it's something telling you you are not black enough to deserve it.



it's royal blue, n00b.







H


----------



## TomAwesome (May 9, 2008)

halsinden said:


> how do i get that theme? can't even work out how to view the options for it!



https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6111


----------



## XEN (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, boobster! I like it a lot.


----------



## JBroll (May 9, 2008)

halsinden said:


> how do i get that theme? can't even work out how to view the options for it!
> 
> also, does anyone else have the problem with this royale noir theme resetting to a shite early version of a windows theme once you log back on after turning off?
> 
> H



https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6111

Install it, then go to Tools -> Add-ons. Under Themes, select Use Theme and restart Firefox.

Jeff


----------



## guitarplayerone (May 11, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> From the website...
> 
> _If you already have Royale installed, youll need to remove it as both of these skins share the same name._
> 
> My guess? You have Media Center, which uses Royale by default.



I just renamed some files and now I have both, without the need to delete...

(and I run MCE)


----------



## Leec (May 13, 2008)

Wow, 2 great finds. Thanks for the Zune theme. It's pretty damn nice. I was using a skinning program to get a ridiculously black theme, but this does it pretty nicely. Just the Start buttons a little Tango.

And thanks for the Acquaint Black Gloss FF add on. I was using something that looked similar but with stupidly invisible buttons. Even the default bookmark icon is nicer


----------

